# Bought large anubias w/ no roots - how to anchor?



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Since they have no roots, how can I weight them to the gravel, without damaging the rhizome? I don't want to tie them to rocks because I don't have any small enough (they're already tall enough)...I want them loose and close to the gravel, for now. 20+ years ago I recall having some twisty metal that acted as safe anchors, but I haven't seen them, since (at least not for sale on their own).

Is there something like this weight + hook that is natural looking specifically for the hobby, that can hook the rhizome?


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

you can use a fishing line to tie it down or use aquarium safe glue.

If the wood or rock have a crevice, then you can try use that to hold it in place.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

A small piece of wood and fishing line? A suction cup attached to the bottom, fishing line and then cover with gravel? A flat piece of slate?

I superglued my anubias to driftwood. The roots eventually grew and pushed the plant off of the wood. I'm only using fishing line from now on.


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

Why not hold the plant down with your index and try to shovel gravel on the "base" with the other fingers? Build a "mound" around it. If it escapes, build a bigger mound. 

I had to do that because the plant was so tall, the tallest leaves were almost to the surface.


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Black Pearl said:


> Why not hold the plant down with your index and try to shovel gravel on the "base" with the other fingers? Build a "mound" around it. If it escapes, build a bigger mound.
> 
> I had to do that because the plant was so tall, the tallest leaves were almost to the surface.


Rhizomes need to breathe, so you can't bury them. But I found the perfect solution...Dollarama hair clips! I always have the large ones left over from the sets I buy my mother (because she only wants the medium ones) and I tried it on a couple of the big anubias and it worked perfectly. You just clip them on the bottom and they sink with the weight of the plastic...

I knew there was an easy solution to this problem! If the rhizomes start rotting, or the clips' teeth start interfering with plant stem growth, I'll report back.


----------



## CoryDory (Nov 13, 2018)

Ooh I'd love to see the hair clips you picked for it. Great idea! I'd like to do the same


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

CoryDory said:


> Ooh I'd love to see the hair clips you picked for it. Great idea! I'd like to do the same


The first image shows a TINY hair-clip (the other pics show the large). I need to get more hair-clips because I'm afraid that the lead strips that I ordered on Boxing Day, in addition to being dangerous, may inhibit leaf growth as they sit over the rhizome...


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

A couple of ceramic shrimp caves that I ordered just arrived from China. I don't have shrimp, but I figured they might be good for attaching plants to:


----------

